# مرحبا يا اخواني المعمارين ممكن مساعده؟



## ابراهيم س (5 أبريل 2007)

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله 
ممكن يا اخواني اريد بحوث عن الهندسة المعمارية مثال العزل الحراري والصوتي 
(المساحات الخاصة لحركة المعاقين في التصميم المعماري )
وارجو من حضرتكم ان ترسلو لي اي موضوع متعلق في الهندسة المعمارية لالقائه كامحاضرة علما انني سنة خامسة هندسة معمارية 
ملاحظة ارجو ان لا يقل عدد صفحات البحث الواد عن 8 صفحات 
وارسومات توضيحية عن البحوث ل 10 صفحات 
مع الشكر الجزيل الرجاء الرد الفوري في اسرع وقت مع تحياتي
ابراهيم. وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## روان ناصر (6 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
بالنسبة عن المواد العازله فد قمت ببحث صغير عنها علما باني طالبه سنة ثالثه.. سارسل لك ما قمت به و ارجو ان تستفيد منه .. البحث مكون من ثلاثة فصول الاول عن المواد العازله و الثاني عن العزل الصوتي اما الثالث فهو عن العزل الحراري ...اعتذر لم اعرف كيفيه ادراج الصور المرفقه للبحث ..
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
****
الفصل الاول
المواد العازله 
المقدمة
إن المباني على اختلاف أحجامها ومواقعها تحتاج إلى عزل تام من جميع العوامل الطبيعية وعوامل التعرية كالحرارة والرطوبة والصوت والحرائق لذلك يجب القيام بعزل المباني باستخدام مواد على درجة عالية من المرونة والمتانة وفي هذا البحث سوف نقوم إنشاء الله بالتطرق إلى جميع طرق العزل المستخدمة في عزل الأبنية والمواد التي تدخل في عملية العزل الخاصة في كل نوع وسنتطرق بشكل مفصل عن أربعة أنواع من طرق العزل والمواد المستخدمة فيها وهي:
1.	عزل الرطوبة : سو نتعرض عن تأثير الرطوبة على المباني ،وأسباب وجودها،والمواد المستخدمة في عزل الرطوبة على اختلاف أنواعها.
2.	عزل الصوت : سوف نتحدث عن فوائد عزل الأصوات،الأساليب المعمارية في التحكم في ميسوى الصوت ،والمواد العازلة للأصوات .
3.	عزل الأشعة والعزل الكيماوي :سوف نتحدث عن تأثير الأشعة والمواد الكيماوية على المباني وطرق عزلها،وأهمية الأخذ بعين الاعتبار التأثير الكيماوي على المواد العازلة.
4.	عزل الحرارة : سوف نتكلم عن أهداف العزل الحراري ،وأعمال الطبقات العازلة للحرارة والمواد المستخدمة في العزل الحراري على اختلاف أنواعها.
مشكلة البحث
إن الهدف من أي مبنى هو المتانة والحماية والجمال والاقتصاد ،ومن أهم الأغراض هي المتانة والحماية والذي يلبي الحماية من العوامل الجوية والطبيعية .
"العزل" عزل المبنى عن المحيط الخارجي سواءً من( رطوبة، مياه، حرارة ، صوت ............الخ ).
إن معظم المباني القديمة تعاني من مشاكل مثل تسرب المياه والرطوبة إلى المبنى والإزعاج الذي تسببه المصانع والأماكن التي يتواجد بها الضجيج وعدم توفر عزل حراري مناسب للمبنى.
بينما في العصر الحديث حيث تمنع إكتشاف بعض المواد الهامة جداً حيث أنها تفي بغرض العزل مثل ( المواد البتيومينية ،أسفلت، الايبوكسية).
عزل الرطوبة
للرطوبة تأثير كبير على المباني والمنشآت فوجودها مع الزمن يؤدي إلى:
1.	صدأ المعادن.
2.	تلف وتعفن الأخشاب.
3.	تقشر البلاط وإتلافه.
4.	تلف القصارة.
5.	تلف قطع الكهرباء.
لكل حادث سبب ومن أسباب وجود الرطوبة التي تؤثر على المنشآت البنائية هي: 
1.	توجيه المبنى:
أي أن هناك واجهات للمبنى يصله أشعة شمس كبيرة، وواجهات يصله بعض أشعة الشمس وبعض الأمطار، مما يؤدي إلى وجود الرطوبة.
2.	مياه المطر:
إن وجود المياه على المباني غير المجهزة،حيث أن المياه لها قدرة عالية على اختراق أسقف المباني والباطون.
3.	المياه السطحية:
هذه المياه الني تنشأ من الفيضانات والبحيرات والأنهار حيث أنها تعمل على تجمع الطين قرب الأساسات، وإن تسرب هذه المياه إلى المياه الجوفية يزيد من منسوبها وتصل إلى أساسات المبنى عن طريق الخاصية الشعرية.
4.	المياه الجوفية:
قد تتكون من انفجار ماسورة صرف أو أي عوارض أخرى، مما يؤدي إلى تزايد المياه حول الأساسات مما يؤدي إلى هبوط المبنى أو ميلانه إن لم يؤخذ ذلك بعين الاعتبار.
5.	صعود الرطوبة الأرضية:
أي وصول الرطوبة بواسطة الخاصية الشعرية من التربة الرطبة القريبة على الأساسات إلى الأساسات ومن ثم إلى المبنى.
6.	التكثيف:
أي المقصود به هو عملية التكثيف أي تحول البخار الذي في الجو إلى قطرات ماء تتواجد على الجدران والأسقف.
7.	سوء صرف المياه في الموقع.
8.	التشييد الحديث: حيث يبقى لفترة معينة في حالة الرطوبة.
9.	العمالة السيئة سوء البناء فعند عدم عمل حساب لتجمع المياه وعمل ميلان لسيلان المياه يؤدي إلى تجمع هذه المياه مما يساعد على إيجاد الرطوبة
أنواع المواد العازلة
يمكن تقسيم المواد العازلة للرطوبة إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية هي :
1- مواد عازلة مرنة.
2- مواد عازلة نصف صلبة.
3- مواد عازلة جاسئة. 
أولاً: المواد العازلة المرنة
توضع هذه المواد على الحوائط والجدران لأنها تتحمل هبوط المباني الطفيف دون أن تنكسر أو تتهشم.
ويمكن تقسيمها إلى ما يلي :
1- الألواح المعدنية:
تستعمل هذه المواد لعزل الرطوبة عن الأسطح والحوائط والأرضيات، ومن هذه المواد :
أ. ألواح الرصاص: نظراً لأن الرصاص قابل للصدأ فإنه يدهن وجه بالبتيومين، وتوضع هذه الألواح بين الطوب والحجر .
ب. ألواح الألمنيوم: وهي أكثر المواد استخداماً كما نعرف نظراً لأنها لا تصدأ.
ج. ألواح الحديد المجلفن.
د. ألواح حديد الإستنلس إستيل.
2- البتيومين :
هو مزيج من الهيدروكربونات الطبيعية ويتراوح البتيومين في قوامه بين الصلابة وشبه الصلابة، يدهن به الحوائط الأفقية وحوائط الأساسات الملامسة لتربة الأرض الرطبة. ويعتبر البتيومين من أكثر المواد المستعملة في الوقت الحاضر في عزل الرطوبة نظرا لرخص ثمنه عن بقية المواد الأخرى بخلاف مرونته وسهولة استعماله ومقاومته للفطريات والسوس والنمل وغيرها. 
من أنواع البتيومين:
أ‌.	البتيومين المؤكسد (المنفوخ): إن ما يزيد من ليونته وقابليته للشد والثني هو خفض نسبة الهيدروجين إلى الكربون في البتيومين المصهور وإنقاص الزيوت السائلة التي يحتويها بنفخ الهواء فيه.
ب‌.	البتيومين الناشف ( الصلب): يستخدم عند وجود أحمال ميكانيكية عالية ودرجات حرارة منخفضة ويتحول إلى حالة الصلابة عند طرد الزيوت الثقيلة المختلطة عند تكوينه بواسطة تقطير البتيومين تحت ضغط تفريغي عالي لطرد تلك الزيوت.
ت‌.	معلقات بتيومينية: وتقسم هذه المعلقات إلى :
1. معلقات ثابتة 2. معلقات متوسطة الثبات. 
3. معلقات منخفضة الثبات حسب سرعة انكسارها أي تبعاً لسرعة انفصال البتيومين عن الماء.
وينصهر البتيومين على درجة حرارة 60-80ْ ويوضع في براميل ويوضع عليه رمل ويستخدم بدل الإسفلت الطبيعي لعزل الرطوبة في الحوائط الأفقية أو يدهن ساخن ليصل السمك لا يقل عن 2.5ملم.
وهناك بعض الأنواع من البتيومين التي توجد لمقاومة الرطوبة:
1. Bitumen with Hessian Base. 
2.Bitumen with fiber . 
3.Bitumen with Asbestos Base. 
4.Bitumen with Hessian & lead. 
5.Bitumen with fiber &lead. 
6. Bitumen with Asbestos Base & lead
هذا الشكل التالي يوضح العزل بالبتيومين :
في حالة استعمال طبقة عازلة من الأسمنت المخلوط بالرمل يجب أن تكون الخلطة في حالة جيدة متجانسة ويجب أن يعمل طبقتين كل طبقة في اتجاه عكس الآخرى وفيحالة استعمال البتيومين العادي يجرى عليه جميع الشروط عالية للطبقات العازلة ويجب وضع المواصفات العامة والاسس التطبيقية للصق الطبقات العازلة
3- مشمع البولي اثيلين : 
يعتبر البولي اثيلين من المواد المرنة التي تقاوم الانبعاج المترتب عن هبوط المباني الخفيف بدون تلف , وهو أسود اللون ولاستعماله كمادة عازلة يجب ان يكون سمكه 0.46 ملم ووزنه حوالي 0.48 كغم/متر مربع. ونظرا لرقة سمك هذا المشمع عن مادة البتيومين يفضل وضعه في لحامات مونة المباني وكذلك في عزل الحمامات والادشاش.
4. سائل عازل للمياه : 
يمكن الاعتماد على هذه الطريقة لمنع الرطوبة من 3-5 سنوات حسب نوع المادة وكيفية تعرضها للرطوبة ، وهذه المادة من النوع ذات إمكانية عزل فقط ، ويصنع هذا السائل من مادة البرافين إلى الزيت الطيار حيث يخلط المخلوط بالفرشاة أو يرش بماكينات الرش الخاصة على مناطق المباني المنفذة للمياه أعلى منسوب سطح الأرض.
ثانيا : المواد العازلة نصف الصلبة:
هذه المواد سهلة التجهيز والتشكيل في المكان المراد عزله وهي تستعمل لعزل المباني من الرطوبة أكثر الأحيان.
وأهم هذه المواد:
1- الإسفلت: وهو عازلة جيد للرطوبة ومن عيوبه عدم قوة تحمله للشد العالي وخصوصا عند هبوط المبنى الخفيف فان الإسفلت ينشرخ ويتلف ويكون عرضة لتسرب المياه من خلاله , وعلى ذلك لا يفضل وضعه في هذه المباني إلا بعد دراسة خاصة.
وللإسفلت ثلاث أنواع هي: الأسفلت الطبيعي، والصناعي، الأسفلت المستيكة: وهو عبارة عن مادة المطاط الأسفلت.
2- لفائف مانعة للرطوبة:
تستعمل لعزل المياه والرطوبة في الأسطح وتفرش على السطح المراد عزله بحرق الشريط بجهاز خاص،(كما في الشكل) . 
*.*.* هناك مواد أخرى عازلة للرطوبة ترش على الأسطح وتشكل طبقة رقيقة مانعة للرطوبة ، وهذه الطبقة تقاوم أيضا التلوث الجوي وتقاوم الأحماض والدهون والزيوت ، لها القدرة على تحمل درجات الحرارة ما بين 40-120ْ ولها قدرة على الالتحام على الأسقف وتوجد بعدة ألوان مختلفة تستخدم حسب الحاجة. 
3. لفائف إسفلتية وعليها طبقة رقيقة من المعدن :
تتكون هذه اللفائف من مادة إسفلتية وعليها نوع من المعدن وكثيراً ما يستخدم الألمنيوم، وتوضع داخل الأسقف وفي الحوائط.
4. رقائق إسفلتية صغيرة :
تستعمل هذه لعزل الأسطح المائلة لأنها سهلة التركيب ومقاومة للرطوبة والمياه
ثالثا : المواد العازلة الجاسئة(صلبة):
تقسم هذه المواد إلى :
1-	بياض إسمنتي :
وغالبا ما يوضع هذا البياض على أساسات المباني في التربة العادية من طبقتين سمك كل منهما 0.6 سم , وفي حالة التربة المبللة جدا يجب دهان البتيومين على طبقة البياض الإسمنتي.
2- ألواح الاسبستوس الصغيرة:
وهي قطع اسبستوس صغيرة لها أشكال كثيرة كالمبين في الشكل. تركب على الأسقف بركوب مناسب فوق بعضها. 
3- ألواح وشطف خشبية صغيرة : وهذه المواد شائعة الاستعمال في الأسطح المائلة والحوائط ، ولكن عيبها أنها سريعة الحريق.
4- ألواح الاسبستوس الإسمنتي: وتصنع من خلط الاسمنت البورتلاندي مع ألياف الاسبستوس التي تكون مبللة ثم تشكل وتضغط إلى ألواح وتستعمل هذه الألواح أحيانا في تكسية الأسطح المائلة. وفي الوقت الحاضر منع استخدامها بعد إن اكتشف أن مادة الاسبستوس تسبب مرض السرطان للإنسان.
5- طبقة البلاستيك: مثل الفورمايكا ويفضل الناس استعمال هذه المادة لوضعها على التربيزات وفي تكسية الحوائط والأثاث.
6- القرميد المزجج: يصنع القرميد من مادة فخارية جيدة, وتستعمل لتكسية الأسطح المائلة وهو جيد لعزل الرطوبة والمياه ويساعد وجوده على أسطح مائلة طرد المياه من عليها بسرعة. 
ويشترط في القرميد المستعمل إن يكون تام الحريق خاليا من الثقوب أو التشقق, على إن يكون أملس السطح وإذا ضرب بالأظافر يسمع له صوت رنان وليس مكتوم لان الصوت الأخير دليل على وجود شروخ أو إن القرميد غير تام الحريق


----------



## روان ناصر (6 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
بالنسبة عن المواد العازله فد قمت ببحث صغير عنها علما باني طالبه سنة ثالثه.. سارسل لك ما قمت به و ارجو ان تستفيد منه .. البحث مكون من ثلاثة فصول الاول عن المواد العازله و الثاني عن العزل الصوتي اما الثالث فهو عن العزل الحراري ...اعتذر لم اعرف كيفيه ادراج الصور المرفقه للبحث ..
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
****
الفصل الاول
المواد العازله 
المقدمة
إن المباني على اختلاف أحجامها ومواقعها تحتاج إلى عزل تام من جميع العوامل الطبيعية وعوامل التعرية كالحرارة والرطوبة والصوت والحرائق لذلك يجب القيام بعزل المباني باستخدام مواد على درجة عالية من المرونة والمتانة وفي هذا البحث سوف نقوم إنشاء الله بالتطرق إلى جميع طرق العزل المستخدمة في عزل الأبنية والمواد التي تدخل في عملية العزل الخاصة في كل نوع وسنتطرق بشكل مفصل عن أربعة أنواع من طرق العزل والمواد المستخدمة فيها وهي:
1.	عزل الرطوبة : سو نتعرض عن تأثير الرطوبة على المباني ،وأسباب وجودها،والمواد المستخدمة في عزل الرطوبة على اختلاف أنواعها.
2.	عزل الصوت : سوف نتحدث عن فوائد عزل الأصوات،الأساليب المعمارية في التحكم في ميسوى الصوت ،والمواد العازلة للأصوات .
3.	عزل الأشعة والعزل الكيماوي :سوف نتحدث عن تأثير الأشعة والمواد الكيماوية على المباني وطرق عزلها،وأهمية الأخذ بعين الاعتبار التأثير الكيماوي على المواد العازلة.
4.	عزل الحرارة : سوف نتكلم عن أهداف العزل الحراري ،وأعمال الطبقات العازلة للحرارة والمواد المستخدمة في العزل الحراري على اختلاف أنواعها.
مشكلة البحث
إن الهدف من أي مبنى هو المتانة والحماية والجمال والاقتصاد ،ومن أهم الأغراض هي المتانة والحماية والذي يلبي الحماية من العوامل الجوية والطبيعية .
"العزل" عزل المبنى عن المحيط الخارجي سواءً من( رطوبة، مياه، حرارة ، صوت ............الخ ).
إن معظم المباني القديمة تعاني من مشاكل مثل تسرب المياه والرطوبة إلى المبنى والإزعاج الذي تسببه المصانع والأماكن التي يتواجد بها الضجيج وعدم توفر عزل حراري مناسب للمبنى.
بينما في العصر الحديث حيث تمنع إكتشاف بعض المواد الهامة جداً حيث أنها تفي بغرض العزل مثل ( المواد البتيومينية ،أسفلت، الايبوكسية).
عزل الرطوبة
للرطوبة تأثير كبير على المباني والمنشآت فوجودها مع الزمن يؤدي إلى:
1.	صدأ المعادن.
2.	تلف وتعفن الأخشاب.
3.	تقشر البلاط وإتلافه.
4.	تلف القصارة.
5.	تلف قطع الكهرباء.
لكل حادث سبب ومن أسباب وجود الرطوبة التي تؤثر على المنشآت البنائية هي: 
1.	توجيه المبنى:
أي أن هناك واجهات للمبنى يصله أشعة شمس كبيرة، وواجهات يصله بعض أشعة الشمس وبعض الأمطار، مما يؤدي إلى وجود الرطوبة.
2.	مياه المطر:
إن وجود المياه على المباني غير المجهزة،حيث أن المياه لها قدرة عالية على اختراق أسقف المباني والباطون.
3.	المياه السطحية:
هذه المياه الني تنشأ من الفيضانات والبحيرات والأنهار حيث أنها تعمل على تجمع الطين قرب الأساسات، وإن تسرب هذه المياه إلى المياه الجوفية يزيد من منسوبها وتصل إلى أساسات المبنى عن طريق الخاصية الشعرية.
4.	المياه الجوفية:
قد تتكون من انفجار ماسورة صرف أو أي عوارض أخرى، مما يؤدي إلى تزايد المياه حول الأساسات مما يؤدي إلى هبوط المبنى أو ميلانه إن لم يؤخذ ذلك بعين الاعتبار.
5.	صعود الرطوبة الأرضية:
أي وصول الرطوبة بواسطة الخاصية الشعرية من التربة الرطبة القريبة على الأساسات إلى الأساسات ومن ثم إلى المبنى.
6.	التكثيف:
أي المقصود به هو عملية التكثيف أي تحول البخار الذي في الجو إلى قطرات ماء تتواجد على الجدران والأسقف.
7.	سوء صرف المياه في الموقع.
8.	التشييد الحديث: حيث يبقى لفترة معينة في حالة الرطوبة.
9.	العمالة السيئة سوء البناء فعند عدم عمل حساب لتجمع المياه وعمل ميلان لسيلان المياه يؤدي إلى تجمع هذه المياه مما يساعد على إيجاد الرطوبة
أنواع المواد العازلة
يمكن تقسيم المواد العازلة للرطوبة إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية هي :
1- مواد عازلة مرنة.
2- مواد عازلة نصف صلبة.
3- مواد عازلة جاسئة. 
أولاً: المواد العازلة المرنة
توضع هذه المواد على الحوائط والجدران لأنها تتحمل هبوط المباني الطفيف دون أن تنكسر أو تتهشم.
ويمكن تقسيمها إلى ما يلي :
1- الألواح المعدنية:
تستعمل هذه المواد لعزل الرطوبة عن الأسطح والحوائط والأرضيات، ومن هذه المواد :
أ. ألواح الرصاص: نظراً لأن الرصاص قابل للصدأ فإنه يدهن وجه بالبتيومين، وتوضع هذه الألواح بين الطوب والحجر .
ب. ألواح الألمنيوم: وهي أكثر المواد استخداماً كما نعرف نظراً لأنها لا تصدأ.
ج. ألواح الحديد المجلفن.
د. ألواح حديد الإستنلس إستيل.
2- البتيومين :
هو مزيج من الهيدروكربونات الطبيعية ويتراوح البتيومين في قوامه بين الصلابة وشبه الصلابة، يدهن به الحوائط الأفقية وحوائط الأساسات الملامسة لتربة الأرض الرطبة. ويعتبر البتيومين من أكثر المواد المستعملة في الوقت الحاضر في عزل الرطوبة نظرا لرخص ثمنه عن بقية المواد الأخرى بخلاف مرونته وسهولة استعماله ومقاومته للفطريات والسوس والنمل وغيرها. 
من أنواع البتيومين:
أ‌.	البتيومين المؤكسد (المنفوخ): إن ما يزيد من ليونته وقابليته للشد والثني هو خفض نسبة الهيدروجين إلى الكربون في البتيومين المصهور وإنقاص الزيوت السائلة التي يحتويها بنفخ الهواء فيه.
ب‌.	البتيومين الناشف ( الصلب): يستخدم عند وجود أحمال ميكانيكية عالية ودرجات حرارة منخفضة ويتحول إلى حالة الصلابة عند طرد الزيوت الثقيلة المختلطة عند تكوينه بواسطة تقطير البتيومين تحت ضغط تفريغي عالي لطرد تلك الزيوت.
ت‌.	معلقات بتيومينية: وتقسم هذه المعلقات إلى :
1. معلقات ثابتة 2. معلقات متوسطة الثبات. 
3. معلقات منخفضة الثبات حسب سرعة انكسارها أي تبعاً لسرعة انفصال البتيومين عن الماء.
وينصهر البتيومين على درجة حرارة 60-80ْ ويوضع في براميل ويوضع عليه رمل ويستخدم بدل الإسفلت الطبيعي لعزل الرطوبة في الحوائط الأفقية أو يدهن ساخن ليصل السمك لا يقل عن 2.5ملم.
وهناك بعض الأنواع من البتيومين التي توجد لمقاومة الرطوبة:
1. Bitumen with Hessian Base. 
2.Bitumen with fiber . 
3.Bitumen with Asbestos Base. 
4.Bitumen with Hessian & lead. 
5.Bitumen with fiber &lead. 
6. Bitumen with Asbestos Base & lead
هذا الشكل التالي يوضح العزل بالبتيومين :
في حالة استعمال طبقة عازلة من الأسمنت المخلوط بالرمل يجب أن تكون الخلطة في حالة جيدة متجانسة ويجب أن يعمل طبقتين كل طبقة في اتجاه عكس الآخرى وفيحالة استعمال البتيومين العادي يجرى عليه جميع الشروط عالية للطبقات العازلة ويجب وضع المواصفات العامة والاسس التطبيقية للصق الطبقات العازلة
3- مشمع البولي اثيلين : 
يعتبر البولي اثيلين من المواد المرنة التي تقاوم الانبعاج المترتب عن هبوط المباني الخفيف بدون تلف , وهو أسود اللون ولاستعماله كمادة عازلة يجب ان يكون سمكه 0.46 ملم ووزنه حوالي 0.48 كغم/متر مربع. ونظرا لرقة سمك هذا المشمع عن مادة البتيومين يفضل وضعه في لحامات مونة المباني وكذلك في عزل الحمامات والادشاش.
4. سائل عازل للمياه : 
يمكن الاعتماد على هذه الطريقة لمنع الرطوبة من 3-5 سنوات حسب نوع المادة وكيفية تعرضها للرطوبة ، وهذه المادة من النوع ذات إمكانية عزل فقط ، ويصنع هذا السائل من مادة البرافين إلى الزيت الطيار حيث يخلط المخلوط بالفرشاة أو يرش بماكينات الرش الخاصة على مناطق المباني المنفذة للمياه أعلى منسوب سطح الأرض.
ثانيا : المواد العازلة نصف الصلبة:
هذه المواد سهلة التجهيز والتشكيل في المكان المراد عزله وهي تستعمل لعزل المباني من الرطوبة أكثر الأحيان.
وأهم هذه المواد:
1- الإسفلت: وهو عازلة جيد للرطوبة ومن عيوبه عدم قوة تحمله للشد العالي وخصوصا عند هبوط المبنى الخفيف فان الإسفلت ينشرخ ويتلف ويكون عرضة لتسرب المياه من خلاله , وعلى ذلك لا يفضل وضعه في هذه المباني إلا بعد دراسة خاصة.
وللإسفلت ثلاث أنواع هي: الأسفلت الطبيعي، والصناعي، الأسفلت المستيكة: وهو عبارة عن مادة المطاط الأسفلت.
2- لفائف مانعة للرطوبة:
تستعمل لعزل المياه والرطوبة في الأسطح وتفرش على السطح المراد عزله بحرق الشريط بجهاز خاص،(كما في الشكل) . 
*.*.* هناك مواد أخرى عازلة للرطوبة ترش على الأسطح وتشكل طبقة رقيقة مانعة للرطوبة ، وهذه الطبقة تقاوم أيضا التلوث الجوي وتقاوم الأحماض والدهون والزيوت ، لها القدرة على تحمل درجات الحرارة ما بين 40-120ْ ولها قدرة على الالتحام على الأسقف وتوجد بعدة ألوان مختلفة تستخدم حسب الحاجة. 
3. لفائف إسفلتية وعليها طبقة رقيقة من المعدن :
تتكون هذه اللفائف من مادة إسفلتية وعليها نوع من المعدن وكثيراً ما يستخدم الألمنيوم، وتوضع داخل الأسقف وفي الحوائط.
4. رقائق إسفلتية صغيرة :
تستعمل هذه لعزل الأسطح المائلة لأنها سهلة التركيب ومقاومة للرطوبة والمياه
ثالثا : المواد العازلة الجاسئة(صلبة):
تقسم هذه المواد إلى :
1-	بياض إسمنتي :
وغالبا ما يوضع هذا البياض على أساسات المباني في التربة العادية من طبقتين سمك كل منهما 0.6 سم , وفي حالة التربة المبللة جدا يجب دهان البتيومين على طبقة البياض الإسمنتي.
2- ألواح الاسبستوس الصغيرة:
وهي قطع اسبستوس صغيرة لها أشكال كثيرة كالمبين في الشكل. تركب على الأسقف بركوب مناسب فوق بعضها. 
3- ألواح وشطف خشبية صغيرة : وهذه المواد شائعة الاستعمال في الأسطح المائلة والحوائط ، ولكن عيبها أنها سريعة الحريق.
4- ألواح الاسبستوس الإسمنتي: وتصنع من خلط الاسمنت البورتلاندي مع ألياف الاسبستوس التي تكون مبللة ثم تشكل وتضغط إلى ألواح وتستعمل هذه الألواح أحيانا في تكسية الأسطح المائلة. وفي الوقت الحاضر منع استخدامها بعد إن اكتشف أن مادة الاسبستوس تسبب مرض السرطان للإنسان.
5- طبقة البلاستيك: مثل الفورمايكا ويفضل الناس استعمال هذه المادة لوضعها على التربيزات وفي تكسية الحوائط والأثاث.
6- القرميد المزجج: يصنع القرميد من مادة فخارية جيدة, وتستعمل لتكسية الأسطح المائلة وهو جيد لعزل الرطوبة والمياه ويساعد وجوده على أسطح مائلة طرد المياه من عليها بسرعة. 
ويشترط في القرميد المستعمل إن يكون تام الحريق خاليا من الثقوب أو التشقق, على إن يكون أملس السطح وإذا ضرب بالأظافر يسمع له صوت رنان وليس مكتوم لان الصوت الأخير دليل على وجود شروخ أو إن القرميد غير تام الحريق


----------



## روان ناصر (6 أبريل 2007)

يتبع .......
الفصل الثاني
العزل الصوت

الصوت هو أحد صور الطاقة وينتقل الصوت من مكان إلى لآخر بواسطة أمواج ميكانيكية وأمواج تضاغط تحدث ذبذبات في الهواء أو المواد البنائية وتقاس بالميكروبار ويمكن التمييز بين صوت حديث شخصين وصوت موسيقى مثلا بواسطة الآذان الآدمية أو الأجهزة الصوتية وعلم الصوت يصف مصدر الصوت وانتقاله والإحساس به.

ونظرا لأن الأصوات المستمرة والمتقطعة المحيطة بالإنسان تمثل طاقة خاصة تؤدي إلى توتره العصبي وتؤثر على طريقة سلوكياته وتصرفاته لذلك كان علينا دراسة البيئة المحيطة بالإنسان سواء كانت داخل المبنى أو خارجه دراسة معمارية وتنفيذية للتحكم في تهيئة مستوى الأصوات المناسبة لعمله ومعيشته وهذا لا يتم إلا بالتحكم في شكل الفراغ الداخلي للمبنى سواء في التصميم المعماري أو التنفيذي بجانب حسن اختيار أنسب المواد العازلة للصوت ووضعها في مكانها الصحيح مع ضبط تشطيبها وكل ذلك يساعد على الحد من الأصوات الغير مرغوب وصولها للإنسان بالإضافة إلى التحكم في مستوى الصوت الداخلي المناسب له.

فائدة عزل الأصوات:

1ـ الحد من التأثيرات الضارة التي تؤثر بها الأصوات المرتفعة على الإنسان.
2ـ امتصاص التأثيرات الصوتية المتنقلة عبر الهواء وتخفيض مستوى الأصوات المتنقلة.
3ـ العمل على إنقاص وتقليل مستوى الضوضاء في داخل المبنى.
4ـ إيجاد مستوى جيد من الأصوات يتناسب مع قدرة الإنسان السمعية.

إمتصاص الأصوات

عندما تقع موجة الصوت على سطح ما فإن كل طاقة الصوت تتوزع إلى ثلاثة اتجاهات رئيسية جزء منها يدخل في السطح والجزء الثاني يمتص بالاحتكاك مع السطح والجزء الأخير ينعكس من السطح ويعتمد وجود صدى الصوت على كمية فقد موجة الطاقة الصوتية نتيجة احتكاك الصوت بالسطح وهذا يمثل أهمية كبرى للصوت وخاصية السطوح التي تحول الطاقة الصوتية إلى نوع آخر من الطاقة يعرف بامتصاص الصوت ومعامل الامتصاص لأي سطح هو النسبة بين الطاقة التي امتصت بواسطة السطح إلى الطاقة الكلية الواقعة على هذا السطح .

الأساليب المعمارية في التحكم في مستوى الصوت تشمل:-

1.	أساليب تخطيطية لتحديد وضع مصادر الصوت نمثل الشوارع وما في حكمها وربطها بالمباني والبيئة.
2. أساليب تصميميه لأشكال الفراغ الداخلي.
3. أساليب تنفيذية لاختيار مواد عازلة للصوت.

فالأساليب التخطيطية مجالها في تخطيط الموقع والتصميم الحضري أما الأساليب التصميمية فمجالها التصميم المعماري والتصميم الفراغي الداخلي. 

رتبة تأثير العزل 

تقاس قوة عزل الصوت بين عنصر سقف حجرة الأرضية التي فوقها بالاعتماد على مستوى ضغط الصوت فقط الموجودة في الحجرة فكلما كبر هذا الرقم فإنه يعطي عزل أفضل ويعتبر هذا المقياس بديلاً للمقياس القديم الذي يعرف باسم تأثير درجة الضوضاء والذي يستخدم بالسالب والموجب ولتحويل المقياس القديم إلى المقياس يضاف 51 نقطة إلى مقياس وطريقة تحديد درجة تأثير العازل تتم مماثلةً لرتبة انتقال الصوت. 

المواد العازلة للصوت. 

تقسم المواد العازلة للصوت إلى ثلاثة أقسام هي : 

1. المواد المقاومة للأصوات المارة عبر الأجسام الصلبة.
2. المواد المقاومة للأصوات المارة عبر الأبواب والشبابيك.
3.	المواد المقاومة للأصوات المارة عبر الجدران والأسقف. 

أولاً: المواد المقاومة للأصوات المارة عبر الأجسام الصلبة. 
1. الصوف المعدني.
يستخدم الصوف المعدني في تقليل الأصوات الناتجة عن الماكينات حيث يوضع الصوف المعدني أسفل 

قواعد الماكينات أو يتم وضعه أسفل طبقة التسوية بحيث تحتوي الألواح على الصفات التالية: 

أ‌- الحمل الميكانيكي لهذه الألواح أقل من 0.7ن /سم2 .
ب‌-	أن لا يكون معدل دوران الأجهزة يتعدى 2400 دورة /دقيقة وإلا فإن ألواح الصوف المعدني لن تقوم بعزل الأصوات بشكل جيد إذا زاد هذا المعدل.
ت‌-	السماكة الكلية تزيد عن 5 سم 
2.	الأغشية الحديدية :
تكمن أهميتها في قدرتها على مقاومة حركة الاهتزازات وتحمل حركة الاهتزازات 

والأمواج الصوتية وذلك من خلال احتوائها على ألواح مموجة أو زنبركات حديدية.


3.	الفلين:
يتم استخدام الفلين لعزل التأثيرات الصوتية الناتجة عن الآلات الضخمة ويتم استخدام الفلين بدلا من المواد العازلة الأخرى وذلك لأنه يحتوي على الصفات التالية: 

أ‌- المواد الفلينية أكثر صلابةً وتيبساً من المواد العازلة الأخرى.
ب‌- يمكن استخدامه في حالة حركة الاهتزازات الصوتية والأحمال الميكانيكية 


العالية التي تبدأ من حوالي 100.000ن /م2.
ت‌-	يستخدم في الأجهزة التي يكون معدل دورانها يزيد عن 3500دورة /دقيقة. 

4.	اللباد المطاطي:
اللباد المطاطي المستخدم في عملية عزل الأصوات يوجد على نوعين طبيعي وصناعي ويستخدم في عزل الأصوات الناتجة عن الآلات والماكينات وتقليل تأثيرها المباشر على المبنى ولكن عند استخدام اللباد المطاطي لا بد من توفر الشروط التالية: 

أ‌-	عند استعمال اللباد المطاطي في أسفل الآلة يجب تبيت الآلة في فتحات بالمطاط.
ب‌-	تثبيت اللباد المطاطي نفسه بالأرضية. 
ت‌-	إلا يتم تثبيت الآلة بالأرضية من خلال اللباد لأن ذلك سوف يؤدي إلى انتقال الاهتزازات والأحمال الصوتية إلى الأرضية عن طريق المسامير والأراضي مما يؤدي إلى التأثير بشكل سلبي على الأرضية وبالتالي تشققها. 
5. السجاد :
يتم وضع السجاد في غرف المكاتب والغرف في أحياء الكنية للزيادة من درجة إنقاص التأثيرات الصوتية للأسقف وتتراوح القياس الذي يمكن تحقيقه لتحسين استيعاب هذا الانقاص ما بين 22-25 ديسبل

ثانياً: المواد المقامة للأصوات المارة عبر الأبواب والشبابيك.
يتم عزل الأصوات في الشبابيك عن طريق تركيب لوحين متتالين من الزجاج بينهما فراغ هوائي مما يساعد على تخفيف وعزل الأصوات المارة عبر الشبابيك أو العمل على زيادة سمك ألواح الزجاج المستخدمة حيث أنه كلما ازداد سمك ألواح الزجاج كلما زادت قدرتها على عزل الأصوات والتقليل من تأثيرها. 
أما الأبواب فيتم عزلها عن طريق عمل الأبواب مزدوجة أي صلفتين متتاليتين لكل منها فتحة فراغ هواء مع حشوها بالصوف أو اللباد من الداخل مما يؤدي إلى تقليل تأثير الأصوات.

ثالثاً: المواد المقاومة للأصوات المارة عبر الجدران والأسقف.

1.	المواد المطاوعة (المرنة ) ومنها: 

أ‌-	ألواح الاسبستوس.
ب‌-	ألواح السيلتوكس.
ت‌-	ألواح خشب الابلاكاج أو نشارة الخشب أو الخشب المضغوط. 
ث‌-	ألواح الباكستيل. 
ج‌-	ألواح زجاجية. 
ح‌-	ألواح بياض .

خ‌- بياض مانع للصوت بسمك 3 سم بمونة الجبص المعجون بماء الجير وتعمل فوقها الطرطشة بالماكينة بمونة من بودرة الاسبستوس أو باستخدام الجبص المعالج كيمائياً.
وتستخدم هذه الألواح لزيادة سمك الجدران والأسقف مما يؤدي إلى تقليل التأثيرات الصوتية المؤثرة على المبنى أو على المصنع. 


2.	المواد الصلبة (غير المرنة ). 
ومنها:
أ‌-	الطوب الذي تزيد سماكته عن 115ملم.
ب‌- الخرسانة التي تزيد سماكتها عن 100 ملم.
3- المواد الماصة للصوت.
ومنها: 

أ‌-	الألواح المثقوبة أو المخرومة: 
مثل ألواح الجبص المخرّم للأسقف وألواح الحجر وألواح الخشب وهناك أيضاً ألواح المعدن .

ب‌-	المواد النسيجية: 
مثل الستائر والسجاد والمواد الأخرى المصنوعة من النسيج والمواد المسامية وتعتبر هذه المواد ماصة بدرجة منخفضة للذبذبات المنخفضة وعالية للذبذبات العالية .


ت‌-	حصائر معدنية :
وتستعمل لتغطية الجدران والأسقف لزيادة امتصاص الأصوات ويمكن لهذه الحصائر امتصاص الذبذبات المنخفضة والذبذبات العالية أيضا وتقليل تأثير الأصوات على المبنى والتخلص كذلك من الأصوات بالهواء . 
4- المواد المقامة للتسرب: 
وهي المواد التي تمنع الأصوات من التسرب والدخول إلى الفراغات والفواصل الموجودة في الجدران والأسقف ويتم فيها استخدام مواد غير مسامية منها :
أ‌-	المطاط.
ب‌-	البيتيومين.


----------



## روان ناصر (6 أبريل 2007)

يتبع .......
الفصل الثاني
العزل الصوت

الصوت هو أحد صور الطاقة وينتقل الصوت من مكان إلى لآخر بواسطة أمواج ميكانيكية وأمواج تضاغط تحدث ذبذبات في الهواء أو المواد البنائية وتقاس بالميكروبار ويمكن التمييز بين صوت حديث شخصين وصوت موسيقى مثلا بواسطة الآذان الآدمية أو الأجهزة الصوتية وعلم الصوت يصف مصدر الصوت وانتقاله والإحساس به.

ونظرا لأن الأصوات المستمرة والمتقطعة المحيطة بالإنسان تمثل طاقة خاصة تؤدي إلى توتره العصبي وتؤثر على طريقة سلوكياته وتصرفاته لذلك كان علينا دراسة البيئة المحيطة بالإنسان سواء كانت داخل المبنى أو خارجه دراسة معمارية وتنفيذية للتحكم في تهيئة مستوى الأصوات المناسبة لعمله ومعيشته وهذا لا يتم إلا بالتحكم في شكل الفراغ الداخلي للمبنى سواء في التصميم المعماري أو التنفيذي بجانب حسن اختيار أنسب المواد العازلة للصوت ووضعها في مكانها الصحيح مع ضبط تشطيبها وكل ذلك يساعد على الحد من الأصوات الغير مرغوب وصولها للإنسان بالإضافة إلى التحكم في مستوى الصوت الداخلي المناسب له.

فائدة عزل الأصوات:

1ـ الحد من التأثيرات الضارة التي تؤثر بها الأصوات المرتفعة على الإنسان.
2ـ امتصاص التأثيرات الصوتية المتنقلة عبر الهواء وتخفيض مستوى الأصوات المتنقلة.
3ـ العمل على إنقاص وتقليل مستوى الضوضاء في داخل المبنى.
4ـ إيجاد مستوى جيد من الأصوات يتناسب مع قدرة الإنسان السمعية.

إمتصاص الأصوات

عندما تقع موجة الصوت على سطح ما فإن كل طاقة الصوت تتوزع إلى ثلاثة اتجاهات رئيسية جزء منها يدخل في السطح والجزء الثاني يمتص بالاحتكاك مع السطح والجزء الأخير ينعكس من السطح ويعتمد وجود صدى الصوت على كمية فقد موجة الطاقة الصوتية نتيجة احتكاك الصوت بالسطح وهذا يمثل أهمية كبرى للصوت وخاصية السطوح التي تحول الطاقة الصوتية إلى نوع آخر من الطاقة يعرف بامتصاص الصوت ومعامل الامتصاص لأي سطح هو النسبة بين الطاقة التي امتصت بواسطة السطح إلى الطاقة الكلية الواقعة على هذا السطح .

الأساليب المعمارية في التحكم في مستوى الصوت تشمل:-

1.	أساليب تخطيطية لتحديد وضع مصادر الصوت نمثل الشوارع وما في حكمها وربطها بالمباني والبيئة.
2. أساليب تصميميه لأشكال الفراغ الداخلي.
3. أساليب تنفيذية لاختيار مواد عازلة للصوت.

فالأساليب التخطيطية مجالها في تخطيط الموقع والتصميم الحضري أما الأساليب التصميمية فمجالها التصميم المعماري والتصميم الفراغي الداخلي. 

رتبة تأثير العزل 

تقاس قوة عزل الصوت بين عنصر سقف حجرة الأرضية التي فوقها بالاعتماد على مستوى ضغط الصوت فقط الموجودة في الحجرة فكلما كبر هذا الرقم فإنه يعطي عزل أفضل ويعتبر هذا المقياس بديلاً للمقياس القديم الذي يعرف باسم تأثير درجة الضوضاء والذي يستخدم بالسالب والموجب ولتحويل المقياس القديم إلى المقياس يضاف 51 نقطة إلى مقياس وطريقة تحديد درجة تأثير العازل تتم مماثلةً لرتبة انتقال الصوت. 

المواد العازلة للصوت. 

تقسم المواد العازلة للصوت إلى ثلاثة أقسام هي : 

1. المواد المقاومة للأصوات المارة عبر الأجسام الصلبة.
2. المواد المقاومة للأصوات المارة عبر الأبواب والشبابيك.
3.	المواد المقاومة للأصوات المارة عبر الجدران والأسقف. 

أولاً: المواد المقاومة للأصوات المارة عبر الأجسام الصلبة. 
1. الصوف المعدني.
يستخدم الصوف المعدني في تقليل الأصوات الناتجة عن الماكينات حيث يوضع الصوف المعدني أسفل 

قواعد الماكينات أو يتم وضعه أسفل طبقة التسوية بحيث تحتوي الألواح على الصفات التالية: 

أ‌- الحمل الميكانيكي لهذه الألواح أقل من 0.7ن /سم2 .
ب‌-	أن لا يكون معدل دوران الأجهزة يتعدى 2400 دورة /دقيقة وإلا فإن ألواح الصوف المعدني لن تقوم بعزل الأصوات بشكل جيد إذا زاد هذا المعدل.
ت‌-	السماكة الكلية تزيد عن 5 سم 
2.	الأغشية الحديدية :
تكمن أهميتها في قدرتها على مقاومة حركة الاهتزازات وتحمل حركة الاهتزازات 

والأمواج الصوتية وذلك من خلال احتوائها على ألواح مموجة أو زنبركات حديدية.


3.	الفلين:
يتم استخدام الفلين لعزل التأثيرات الصوتية الناتجة عن الآلات الضخمة ويتم استخدام الفلين بدلا من المواد العازلة الأخرى وذلك لأنه يحتوي على الصفات التالية: 

أ‌- المواد الفلينية أكثر صلابةً وتيبساً من المواد العازلة الأخرى.
ب‌- يمكن استخدامه في حالة حركة الاهتزازات الصوتية والأحمال الميكانيكية 


العالية التي تبدأ من حوالي 100.000ن /م2.
ت‌-	يستخدم في الأجهزة التي يكون معدل دورانها يزيد عن 3500دورة /دقيقة. 

4.	اللباد المطاطي:
اللباد المطاطي المستخدم في عملية عزل الأصوات يوجد على نوعين طبيعي وصناعي ويستخدم في عزل الأصوات الناتجة عن الآلات والماكينات وتقليل تأثيرها المباشر على المبنى ولكن عند استخدام اللباد المطاطي لا بد من توفر الشروط التالية: 

أ‌-	عند استعمال اللباد المطاطي في أسفل الآلة يجب تبيت الآلة في فتحات بالمطاط.
ب‌-	تثبيت اللباد المطاطي نفسه بالأرضية. 
ت‌-	إلا يتم تثبيت الآلة بالأرضية من خلال اللباد لأن ذلك سوف يؤدي إلى انتقال الاهتزازات والأحمال الصوتية إلى الأرضية عن طريق المسامير والأراضي مما يؤدي إلى التأثير بشكل سلبي على الأرضية وبالتالي تشققها. 
5. السجاد :
يتم وضع السجاد في غرف المكاتب والغرف في أحياء الكنية للزيادة من درجة إنقاص التأثيرات الصوتية للأسقف وتتراوح القياس الذي يمكن تحقيقه لتحسين استيعاب هذا الانقاص ما بين 22-25 ديسبل

ثانياً: المواد المقامة للأصوات المارة عبر الأبواب والشبابيك.
يتم عزل الأصوات في الشبابيك عن طريق تركيب لوحين متتالين من الزجاج بينهما فراغ هوائي مما يساعد على تخفيف وعزل الأصوات المارة عبر الشبابيك أو العمل على زيادة سمك ألواح الزجاج المستخدمة حيث أنه كلما ازداد سمك ألواح الزجاج كلما زادت قدرتها على عزل الأصوات والتقليل من تأثيرها. 
أما الأبواب فيتم عزلها عن طريق عمل الأبواب مزدوجة أي صلفتين متتاليتين لكل منها فتحة فراغ هواء مع حشوها بالصوف أو اللباد من الداخل مما يؤدي إلى تقليل تأثير الأصوات.

ثالثاً: المواد المقاومة للأصوات المارة عبر الجدران والأسقف.

1.	المواد المطاوعة (المرنة ) ومنها: 

أ‌-	ألواح الاسبستوس.
ب‌-	ألواح السيلتوكس.
ت‌-	ألواح خشب الابلاكاج أو نشارة الخشب أو الخشب المضغوط. 
ث‌-	ألواح الباكستيل. 
ج‌-	ألواح زجاجية. 
ح‌-	ألواح بياض .

خ‌- بياض مانع للصوت بسمك 3 سم بمونة الجبص المعجون بماء الجير وتعمل فوقها الطرطشة بالماكينة بمونة من بودرة الاسبستوس أو باستخدام الجبص المعالج كيمائياً.
وتستخدم هذه الألواح لزيادة سمك الجدران والأسقف مما يؤدي إلى تقليل التأثيرات الصوتية المؤثرة على المبنى أو على المصنع. 


2.	المواد الصلبة (غير المرنة ). 
ومنها:
أ‌-	الطوب الذي تزيد سماكته عن 115ملم.
ب‌- الخرسانة التي تزيد سماكتها عن 100 ملم.
3- المواد الماصة للصوت.
ومنها: 

أ‌-	الألواح المثقوبة أو المخرومة: 
مثل ألواح الجبص المخرّم للأسقف وألواح الحجر وألواح الخشب وهناك أيضاً ألواح المعدن .

ب‌-	المواد النسيجية: 
مثل الستائر والسجاد والمواد الأخرى المصنوعة من النسيج والمواد المسامية وتعتبر هذه المواد ماصة بدرجة منخفضة للذبذبات المنخفضة وعالية للذبذبات العالية .


ت‌-	حصائر معدنية :
وتستعمل لتغطية الجدران والأسقف لزيادة امتصاص الأصوات ويمكن لهذه الحصائر امتصاص الذبذبات المنخفضة والذبذبات العالية أيضا وتقليل تأثير الأصوات على المبنى والتخلص كذلك من الأصوات بالهواء . 
4- المواد المقامة للتسرب: 
وهي المواد التي تمنع الأصوات من التسرب والدخول إلى الفراغات والفواصل الموجودة في الجدران والأسقف ويتم فيها استخدام مواد غير مسامية منها :
أ‌-	المطاط.
ب‌-	البيتيومين.


----------



## روان ناصر (6 أبريل 2007)

يتبع ...
الفصل الثالث
عزل الحرارة

تتوقف المحافظة على درجات الحرارة بالنسبة للجو الداخلي لأي مبنى على نوع المواد الداخلة في تشييده ودرجة ممانعتها لنقل الحرارة من جانب الى أخر وان خاصية المقاومة للحرارة لأي مادة من المواد هي طابع مميز لهذه المادة تحت ظروف معينة من الاستعمال تتوقف على سمك المادة ودرجة توصيل للحرارة كما أن درجة التوصيل للحرارة هي أيضا تتوقف على مدى كمية الرطوبة التي تحتفظ بها المادة وعلى وزنها النوعي وأيضاً على حالات واختلاف الحرارة المحلية.
تعتبر الحرارة نوع من أنواع الطاقة تنتقل مـــــــــن المناطق الدافئة إلى المناطق الباردة بإحدى الطرق الثلاثة التالية بالحمل أو التوصيل أو الإشعاع.

فقدان الحرارة من المبنى:-
1-حوالي 25% من الحرارة تتسرب خلال الشقوق وفتحات الأبواب والشبابيك.
2-وحوالي 25% من الحرارة تتسرب خلال الزجاج.
3-وحوالي 50% من الحرارة تتسرب خلال الأسقف والجدران.
وكذلك مقاومة سطح المادة لنفاذ الحرارة تتوقف على عدة عوامل منها خشونة السطح أو نعومته ومنها الدرجة التي ينهي بها السطح من درجة صقله أو إعتامه ومنها طريقة تعرضه للعوامل الخارجية هل هو مظلل او عادي أو معرض لعوامل حيوية قاسيه أو خلافه. 
ان درجات الحرارة التي تتسرب من الجو الخارجي أو العكس، لداخل المبنى هي مجموع درجات الحرارة التي تتسرب من سطح المواد المختلفة المكونة للمبنى وهناك جداول كثيرة تستعملها الشركات في عزل الحرارة توضح النسبة المئوية للمانعة المواد المختلفة لدرجات الحرارة يمكن استعمالها إذا لزم الحال.

فائدة العزل الحراري

للعزل الحراري هدفان هما:
1- الهدف الأول هو حماية الخرسانة من درجات الحرارة العالية التي تسبب تمدد الحديد وحدوث شروخ في الخرسانة .
2-الهدف الثاني هو تقليل فقدان الحرارة من المبنى الذي يقلل علينا تكلفة التكييف والتبريد.

يوفر المبنى المعزول من الحرارة الطاقة المبذولة لتسخينه أو لتبريده كذلك يجعل درجة الحرارة الداخلية للمبنى متساوية وغير متقلبة وعلى ذلك لجعل عملية العزل الحراري للمبنى اقتصادية يجب اختيار العوامل الآتية بدقة :

1.	تكاليف المواد العازلة .
2.	كمية توفير الطاقة للمبنى نتيجة تأثير العازل بعد تركيبه. 
3.	تكاليف صيانة المواد العازلة. 

أعمال الطبقات العازلة للحرارة
دائماً تستعمل الطبقات العازلة للحرارة فوق طبقات عازلة للرطوبة على الأسطح العلوية والمبينة تفصيلاً على الرسومات التنفيذية ومنها عدة أنواع أهمها ما يلي : 

1. المواد الصلبة للعزل الحراري.
2. المواد المرنة. 
3. الحشوات الهشة والمواد الحبيبية.
4. مواد رغوية. 


أولاً: المواد الصلبة للعزل الحراري 

I-	الفلين : يتوفر الفلين في الطبيعة في صورة لحاء الشجرة (البلوط الفليني ) التي توجد في البرتغال وأسبانيا والجزائر ويتم طحن الفلين الطبيعي ومن ثم تصنيعه ويتم تمديده بالحرارة لزيادة حجم حبيباته ولتقليل وزنه ويكون هذا الفلين المتمدد أخف وزناً وأفضل كثيراً لزيادة قيمة عزله الحراري عن الفلين غير المعالج . 

وتشكل بلاطات ألواح الفلين من الفلين المتمدد المضغوط بمادة لاصقة كعامل ترابط ويكون وزنها من 150-250 كغم للمتر المكعب وتتحمل درجة حرارة تصل إلى 110ْم .
وعند استعمال الفلين على أسطح الإنشاءات المنبسطة يحدد كثافته وفقاً لدرجة المرور على هذه الأسطح مثال ذلك: 

20كغم/م3 للسقف الذي عليه تقع كثافته مرور عالية و160 كغم /م 3 للسقف الذي يتحمل أكثر من سير المشاة الخفيف 


II-	ألواح البوليسترن 
ألواح البوليسترن : تتكون ألواح البوليسترن المدد من البوليسترن غير متبلمر(SIYRENE MONOMER ) ممد لتشكيل تكوين سلولوزي يشتمل أساساً على خلايا مقفلة وتكون هذه الألواح مطابقة للمواصفات ومصنعة إلى الدرجات التالية :

1-	SD: قياس التحمل 4- UHD: فائقة التحمل 
2- HD: عالية التحمل 5- SHD: خاصة التحمل 
3- EHD: زائدة التحمل 6-ISD: مقارنة للتأثيرات الشديدة للصوت 


وقد يختلف تركيب الألواح لطريقة التصنيع ويمكن تحديدها وفقاً لما يلي: 

1-	الألواح المتطوعة: وهي ألواح تقطع من كتل مشكلة من الحبيبات الممدة.
2- الألواح المشكلة: وهي الألواح المشكلة من الحبيبات الممدة وذاك أغشية سطحية .
3- الألواح المشكلة بالبثق: ألواح مشكلة بالبثق ذاك أغشية سطحية .
4- الألواح المضغوطة: هي ألواح تقطع من كتل مشكلة من الجينات الممدة ذات الخصائص الموصوفة بالدرجة SD ولكن يتم ضغطها وتترك لتعود إلى سماكة اقل من سماكتها الأصلية وبالتالي يقل إجهاد ضغطها إلى الحدود الموضحة لدرجة ISD حتى تصبح مناسبة أيضا لامتصاص تأثير الصوت.

تعرف ألواح البوليسترن بتحديد الدرجة والتكوين الصحيحين بحيث يتم ذكر نوع القياس ووصفه مثل الألواح المقطوعة القياسية التحمل والألواح المشكلة بالبثق خاصة التحمل وفيما يلي بيان التفاوت المسموح به بالنسبة للطول والعرض 610+4 مم / 1120+6مم / 2440+10مم 
السماكات 13مم + 1.5 مم 
ويوجد هناك عدة أنواع أخرى من الألواح تستخدم في عملية العزل الحراري نذكر منها : 

1- ألواح قش الأرز المضغوط تحت درجة حرارة عالية يسمى استراميت.
2- ألواح من الجبس.
3- ألواح من البوليسترن المنقوش.
4- ألواح من الاسبستوس الإسمنتي.
5- ألواح مصنوعة من الآليات الزجاجية.
6- ألواح الخشب الجيبي ويكون عادة من النشارة وقد يصنع من سيقان الكتان أو قصب السكر . 
7- الواح الفلين ويكون على شكل بلاطات أو أشكال أخرى . 

ج- منجات الزجاج الخلوية :

يتكون الزجاج الخلوي من خلايا صغيرة جداً محكمة الاقفال يتم الحصول عليها خلال تمدد الزجاج المنصهر الى حوالي 18 مرة من حجمه الطبيعي ومن ثم يبرد تحت ظروف محكومة وعلى خلية تمثل وحدة مستقلة مملوءة بغاز خامل ذي درجة عزل عالية . 

يتقسم الزجاج الخلوي الى نوعين 

النوع الأول : يستخدم أساساً في الحالات التي تكون فيها ناقلية الحرارة ممكنة للعامل السائد .

النوع الثاني : يستخدم بصفة في الحالات خاصة عندما تكون متطلبات مقاومة الانضغاط أعلى.

ثانياً : المواد المرنة 

I-	الصوف المعدني : يتكون الصوف المعدني من ألياف معدنية دقيقة وطويلة وغير قابلة للاشتعال تترابط بمادة رابطة غير فينولية (Non Phenolic ) لتكوين حصيرة خفيفة الوزن في لفات مرنة وبكثافة 64كغم /م3 وتكون الألياف المعزولة موزعة بانتظام لتحقق الكثافة المنتظمة المطلوبة مع نسبة منخفضة جداً من المواد غير الليفية لإخراج منتج يتميز بالمتانة والمرونة معاً . 

ويتم توريد الصوف المعدني بدون غلاف خارجي أو بغلاف على جانب واحد بورق كرافت ذو طبقتين بيتيومينيتين لمقاومة الرطوبة، تتوافر هذه كذلك بأغشية بلاستيكية أو خشنة أو مثقبة وتكون مواد الصوف المعدني غير ماصة للرطوبة وليس لها رائحة ولا تساعد على اجتذاب الحشرات الضارة ويتوفر الصوف المعدني على ثلاثة أشكال أساسية هي : 
1. البطانة وتتكون من ألياف الصوف المعدني الأساسية المشكلة على هيئة أنسجة وتورد في لفات مغلفة أو غير مغلفة حسب الطلب .
2. حصائر أو وسائد لها واجهة تقوية من الشبك المتطابق وتكسى هذه الوحدات بواجهات مناسبة وتربط معاً . 

بأسلاك أو بخيوط من الاسبستوس تمتد من إحدى الواجهتين إلى الأخرى بحيث لا تنتزع هذه الأربطة من الواجهات حتى يتعرض السطح الحصائر أو الوسائد للضغط. 

الألياف الزجاجية:
وتكون الألياف الزجاجية من لا فلزية وغير عضوية وهي المعروفة بالألياف المعدنية ويتم تصنيعها بنفس طريقة تصنيع الصوف المعدني. 
وتكون الألياف الزجاجية المرنة العازلة إما بدون غلاف أو غلاف من جانب واحد باستخدام ورق لدن (كرافت ) من طبقة واحدة أو رقائق الومنيوم من رقائق ورق (كرافت ) أو رقائق الومنيوم مع رقائق ورق لدن ولكن مقواه بنسيج من الألياف الزجاجية أو بغلاف من كلوريد البوليفينيا وتعتمد ناقليه الحرارة على كثافة وعلى درجة المحيط وكثافة المواد وسمكتها. 
ثالثاً: الحشوات الهشة والمواد الحبيبية 
أ – ألياف الصوف المعدني:
ويتكون هذا لنوع من ألياف طويلة ودقيقة وغير قابلة للاستعمال.
ب- كريات البوليستيرن :
وهي عبارة عن كريات بوليستيرن منتحية من ستسايرين غير متبلمر . 
ج- السليتون :
مكونة من مونه إسمنتية مع مادة كيمائية خفيفة الوزن لها قدرة على عزل الحرارة والصوت عن طريق تكوين فقاقيع هوائية داخل المونة ما يساعدها على العزل 
د- ألياف الخيش.
هـ- حبيبات فيرميكونيت والتي أساسها الميكا.
و- الحبيبات المعدنية: وهي تتكون بأحد النوعين التاليين :
1-	الببرليت:
وهي زجاج بركاني خامل حدد بعملية تسخين خاصة ومعالج بسيلكون غير قابل للالتهاب حيث تكون النتيجة نتاج خفيف الوزن من مادة حبيبية بيضاء يمكن مناولتها وصبها بسهولة وتعتمد ناقلية الحرارة الخاصة بها على الكثافة وعلى درجة الحرارة المحيطة وبعد المعالجة بالسيلكون غير قابل للالتهاب عاملاً محسنا ًبخصائص احتجاز المياه المنخفضة وحيث أن هذه المادة غير عضوية فإنها تكون مقاومة للغض والقوارض ولها مقاومة للاشتعال مع نقطة انصهار عند درجة حرارة 1200 درجة مئوية. 
2- الميكا:
(ركام فخاري ممدد خفيف ) تكون هذه المادة على شكل عقد كروية صغيرة من الفخار الممدد ذات مسطحات مزججة يتم إنتاجها باتحاد مادة كيمائية للتمدد في الفخار وذلك قبل تكوين العقد الكروية هذه المادة لها تقريباً نفس الخواص لمادة البرليت
ز- بودرة الفلين وتسمى في بعض الدول "ترتان ".

رابعاً : المواد الرغوية 

I-	رغوة البوليوريثيين:
البوليوريثيين مادة ناتجة عن تفاعل المركبات التي تحتوي على المجموعات الهيدروكسية (البوليول ) (Dolyole) كحول متعدد الهيدروكسيل مع ثنائي الأيسوسيانات (DI-ISOCYANATES) تكون رغوة البوليوريتين مطابقة للخواص الطبيعية وتمتاز رغوة البوليوريتين بخاصية الالتصاق الجيد لمعظم السطوح بشرط أن تكون خلفيات هذه السطوح نظيفة وخالية من الشحوم حيث يمكن رش مكونات الرغوة السابقة داخل الفراغات أو التجاويف أو على المسطحات المعقدة ذات الأبعاد الثلاثية حيث تجف الرغوة السابقة بعد صبها خلال نصف دقيقة لتكون طبقة عازلة متماسكة كما أنها تستخدم أيضاً لعزل الأصوات وتخفيض تأثير الاهتزازات ولكنها تعاني من بعض العيوب وأهمها إن كلفتها عالية وهي غالية الثمن . 

II- رغوة اليوريا فور ماليهسيد : لها نفس استخدام رغوة البوليوريثين إلا أنها اقتصادية أكثر وأرخص ثمن لذلك فهي أوسع انتشاراً وأكثر استعمالاً إلا أن لها بعض العيوب منها : 
" لا يمكن استخدامها إلا لملأ الفراغات السابقة التشكيل بلوكات أو طوب أو خرسانة (Cavity walls) "
1.	الحوائط المفرغة :
تتألف من جدارين منفصلين من الطوب مع إمكانية وضع مواد عازلة للصوت و الحرارة. 
2. الطوب المصمت المصنوع من الخفاف: ويستعمل أساساً في الأماكن التي تحتاج إلى عزل شديد للحرارة والاحتفاظ بها بدرجة كبيرة مثل الثلاجات أو حجرات السخانات وخلافه. 
3. طوب خشبي : ولها نفس استعمال الطوب المصمت . 

4. طوب اة بلوكات مثقبة:
يوجد ثقوب تسد من نهايتها حيث الثقوب تمثل أكثر من 20% من حجمها . 
5. بلوكات من المطاط:
وهي البلوكات التي تكون مصنوعة من المطاط ولها مرونة عالية جداً ومقاومة كبيرة جداً للحرارة والصوت .
6. الطوب العادي:
وهو الطوب الشائع الاستعمال في بلادنا ويستعمل بحيث يوضع في العقد على شكل أو صفوف يفصل بينها فراغات ويوجد بين هذه الفراغات جسور الحديد التي تساعد في حمل الخرسانة. 

7. خرسانة بها فقاعات هوائية تعمل بواسطة الإضافات الكيمائية ولكن يتطلب عملها بأسماك كبيرة جداً وذلك حتى تعمل العزل المطلوب والمناسب الذي يحمي المبنى. 
8. البلاطات الخرسانية المفرغة:
نظراً لإمكانية ضغط هذه المواد فإنه يتم توريدها غالباً بسماكة فعلية تزيد عن السماكات الاسمية وذلك لضمان الوصول إلى السماكة الصحيحة بعد التنفيذ بحيث تكون السماكة عند التوريد بما لا يقل عن 30 مم عن السماكة الاسمية 
1.	لا يمكن وضعها على المسطحات.
2. نظراً لضغطها العالي أثناء التركيب فهي غير مناسبة للاستخدام في الفراغات أو مواد الألواح الرقيقة. 
3. لا يمكن استعمالها بين المواد الصماء التي تسمح بنفاذ الماء الناتج عن عملية الرغوة.

III.	اسمنت رغوي:
يمكن عملها باستخدام طبقة من الاسمنت الرغوي بمتوسط سمك 50سم أو 70 مم ذات خلايا مساحية دقيقة تعمل من الاسمنت العادي المضاف إليه الماء والمادة الكيماوية بحيث يصبح الخليط ذات خلايا مسامية دقيقة جوفاء مع بعضها (السيلتون ) ووزنها بتراوح ما بين 300 إلى 320 كغم /م3 ومعامل التوصيل الكهربائي بين0.0001 إلى 0.00015 سعر/سم/ثانية درجة مئوية. 

IV.	الألياف المرنة :
هناك نوعان من الألياف المرنة 
1.	الألياف الصخرية : وهي عبارة عن الياف مرنة من الصوف المعدني على هيئة أنسجة ، تتوفر على شكل لفات مغلفة أو غير مغلفــــة و بسماكات مختلفة من 1-8 سم . 
2.	الألياف الزجاجية : وهي عبارة عن ألياف مرنة من الصوف الزجاجي، تعتبر مواد لا فلزية وغير عضوية ، تتحمل درجات حرارة أعلى مـــــن الألياف الصخرية ، لذلك تستخدم في عزل الأفران .، والمباني المتعرضة للحرارة الشديدة . 
وهذان النوعان يستعملا في عزل الأسطح والأسقف والجدران كما في الشكل التالي:
اللباد أو البطانية:
وتوضع في الفراغات بين الحوائط أو الأسقف أو الأسطح المراد عزلها من الحرارة في المباني على ألا تكون هذه العناصر عرضة للهبوط الغير منتظم وعلى ذلك فيوضع اللباد أو البطانية في الأماكن بين القوائم الخشبية في الحوائط أو بين الكمرات في الأسقف كما انها تثبت في المسامير الخاصة انظر إلى الشكل


الألواح :
وهي ألواح عازلة صلبة تتوفر بسماكات مختلفة ،تضغط بواسطة مكابس هيدروليكية وميكانيكية ، تستعمل في الأسقف والجدران والأرضيات ، يمكن لصقها بالحائط أو الأسقف مباشرة ، أو كأسقف مستعارة مدلا ، أو في الأسطح يوضع فوقها بلاط أو مدة ميلان من مونة الإسمنت .
من الأمثلة عليها :
1. ألواح الكرتون كما يظهر في هذه القاعة وهي مدلا .
2. ألواح البوليستيرين ( الكلكل) وهي ذات كفاءة عالية في العزل للحرارة والرطوبة والصوت .
3. ألواح الصوف المضغوطة .
الشكل التالي يوضح طرق عزل الأسطح بواسطة الألواح: 
III.	المواد المعاكسة للحرارة وأشعة الشمس:

1. الدهانات: 
هناك عدة أنواع من الدهانات العاكسة لأشعة الشمس بأشعة الشمس بأسماء بخارية مختلفة منها 
I-	دهان ايبوكس.
II- والآخر ايبوكس برارعر.
2. رقائق معدنية:
يعتمد عزلها الحراري ليس على تأثير توصيلها الحراري المنخفض ولكن على عاكسها الحراري الكبير فهي تثبت في المكان المراد عزله لتفصل الفراغ الهوائي إلى عدة طبقات ومن أمثلتها:
رقائق الالومنيوم وقد تغلف هذه الرقائق ألواح عازلة أو لحاء أو بطانية من وجه واحد أو وجهين وتسمى رقائق معدنية عليها طبقة عازلة (Foll Backed Insulation ) وتستعمل بحيث توضح داخل الحوائط أو الأسقف حيث تستعمل كعاكس حراري بجانب عزلها للرطوبة والحريق وكذلك الإشعاعات في بعض الأحيان كما قد تستعمل في الستائر المعدنية العازلة للحرارة حيث توضع على زجاج الشبابيك.

VII.	الطوب :
بالإضافة إلى الطوب العادي الذي نستعمله في الجدران والعقدات ،فقد تم اختراع طوب من الزجاج يستعمل بدل الجدران الغير حاملة يقاوم الحرارة وفي نفس الوقت يسمح بمرور الإضاءة إلى الداخل .
كما استطاعت التكنولوجيا من اكتشاف طوب يدعى بالإيتولايت وهو عبارة عن مادتين الأولى السفلية طوب عادي بارتفاع 6سم تقريباً، والثانية في الأعلى عبارة عن صندوق من مادة البوليسترين بارتفاع 14سم تقريباً.

خواص طوب الإيتولايت:
1.	خفة وزنه على السقف. 
2.	اقتصادي.
3.	سهولة تمديد خطوط الكهرباء. أكثر عزلاً للحرارة والصوت.


----------



## روان ناصر (6 أبريل 2007)

يتبع..
الفصل الثالث
العزل الحراري:
ا لعزل الحراري في المباني
الهدف من العزل الحراري

الحد من انتقال الحرارة عبر العناصر الإنشائية الخارجية لغلاف المبنى سواء كان ذلك على شكل فقدان حراري (Heat Loss) من داخل المبنى إلى خارجة في حال تدفئة المبنى في الشتاء أو على شكل كسب حراري (Heat Gain) من الخارج إلى الداخل في فصل الصيف بهدف تأمين الجو الصحي المريح للإقامة والعمل 

أشكال انتقال الحرارة بين المواد
بالتوصيل
بالإشعاع
بالحمل

فوائد العزل الحراري
	توفير نسبة عالية من الطاقة المستخدمة لأغراض التدفئة والتبريد.
	رفع مستوى الارتياح الحراري وتوفير الجو الصحي الداخلي لشاغلي المبنى طيلة فصول السنة.
	حماية المبنى من تأثيرات البيئة الخارجية والاجهادات الحرارية والأضرار الناتجة عن ذلك.
	منع أو التقليل من حدوث التكثف الداخلي في المباني في المناطق الباردة وتجنب الأضرار الناجمة عن ذلك.
	تخفيض تكاليف الصيانة الناتجة عن أضرار الرطوبة والاجهادات الحرارية للمباني.
	تخفيض الكلفة الرأسمالية لأجهزة التدفئة والتبريد وتكاليف صيانتها.

Technical terms 
الموصلية الحرارية (Thermal Conductivity) (k):
•	هي مقدار التيار الحراري (بالواط) المار باتجاه عمودي على سطح مادة مساحتها مترا مربعا واحدا وسماكتها مترا واحدا بعامل تأثير وحدة القياس: (واط/م. °س).

المقاومية الحرارية (1/k) " Thermal Resistivity "
•	هي معكوس الموصلية الحرارية، ووحدة قياسها (m. °C /W) (واط/م. ° س).
المواصلة الحرارية (C) (Thermal Conductance):

•	هي مقدار التيار الحراري (بالواط) المار عموديا خلال وحدة مساحة عنصر انشائي، وذلك بفعل فرق في درجة الحرارة بين سطحية مقداره درجة مئوية واحدة. وتحسب المواصلة الحرارية بقسمة الموصلية الحرارية على سماكة المادة:
C = k/d 

•	وحدة القياس: (W/m2 . °C) (واط/م2. ° س)
المقاومة الحرارية (R) (Thermal Resistance): 
•	هي المقاومة التي يبديها العنصر الإنشائي أمام انتقال الحرارة بالتوصيل خلال السمك المعطى له وزيادتها تعني زيادة قدرة العنصر الانشائي على عزل الحرارة. لذلك يطلق على هذه القيمة أيضا مصطلح " العازلية الحرارية " "Thermal Insulance " الذي اعتمد في المواصفات الدولية رقم (ISO 31/4).
•	المقاومة الحرارية هي معكوس المواصلة الحرارية (C) وتحسب بقسمة سماكة المادة (d) على موصليها الحرارية (k) ووحدة قياسها (m2 . °C/W) (م2. ° س/ واط): 
R = I/C = d/k
•	المواصلة الحرارية السطحية (h) (Surface Thermal Conductance):
تعرف هذه القيمة أيضا بمعامل انتقال الحرارة السطحي (Surface Coefficient Heat Transfer). وهي مقدار التيار الحراري (بالواط) المار عموديا بين سطح العنصر الإنشائي والهواء الملامس له أو بالعكس، وذلك خلال وحدة المساحة وبفعل فرق في درجة الحرارة بين سطح العنصر والهواء الملامس مقداره درجة واحدة، ووحدة قياسها (W/m2.K) (واط/م02ك).

•	المقاومة الحرارية السطحية (Rs) (Surface Thermal Resistance):
•	هي معكـوس المواصلة الحرارية السطحية (Rs = 1/h) ووحـدة قياسها (m2.K/W) (م02ك/واط).
•	المواصلة الحرارية للتجويفات (Cc) (Cavity Thermal Conductance):
هي مقدار التيار الحراري (بالواط) المار عموديا خلال وحدة مساحة تجويف هوائي (طبقة هواء) في العناصر الإنشائية وذلك بفعل فرق في درجة الحرارة بين سطحي التجويف مقداره درجة واحدة، ووحدة قياسها (W/m2.K) (واط/م02ك).

•	المقاومة الحرارية للتجويفات (Rc) (Cavity Thermal Resistance):
هي معكـوس المواصلة الحرارية للتجويفات Rc = 1/Cc ووحـدة قياسها (m2.K/W) (م02ك/واط).
الانتقالية الحرارية (U-Value)
(Thermal Transmittance):

هي التيار الحراري (بالواط) المنتقل خلال متر مربع واحد من العنصر الانشائي خلال طبقاته المختلفة بعامل تأثير فرق مقداره درجة مئوية واحدة بين درجة حرارة الهواء داخل وخارج المبنى. ومعرفة قيمة الانتقالية الحرارية ضرورية للحكم على نوعية ومدى كفاءة العزل الحراري للعناصر الانشائية المختلفة (كالجدران والسقوف) ولحساب الطاقة الحرارية المفقودة من خلال العنصر الانشائي من داخل المبنى إلى خارجه. كلما قلت قيمة الانتقالية الحرارية زادت قدرة العزل الحراري وارتفعت نسبة التوفير في الطاقة الحرارية المفقودة من خلال أجزاء البناء الخارجية في فترة التدفئة.
وحدة القياس: (W/m2 . °C) (واط/م2. ° س)

المقاومة الكلية لانتقال الحرارة: (Ra) (Air to Air Thermal Resistance) 

هي مجموع المقاومات الحرارية للطبقات التي يتكون منها العنصر الانشائي (من الهواء إلى الهواء)، وهي معكوس الانتقالية الحرارية 

Ra = 1/U

ووحدة قياسها (m2 . °C/W) (م2. ° س/ واط).
السعة الحرارية النوعية (c) (Specific Heat Capacity):

هي كمية الحرارة (بالجول) اللازمة لرفع درجة حرارة كيلو غرام واحد من المادة درجة مئوية واحدة، ووحدة قياسها (J/kg. °C ) (جل/كغم. °س).
الابتعاثية (e) (Emissivity):

هي النسبة بين دفق الإشعاع الحراري (Radiant Flux) الصادر عن وحدة مساحة من سطح المادة وبين الدفق الاشعاعي الصادر عن وحدة المساحة نفسها من سطح "الجسم الأسود" عند درجة الحـرارة ذاتها، حيث أن ابتعاثية الجسم الأسـود تساوي واحد (Î = 1). يعرف "الجسم الأسود" حسب المواصفات البريطانية (B5 874 : Part 1) بأنه الجسم (أو السطح) الذي يمتص كامل الطاقة الإشعاعية الساقطة عليه ويقوم بابتعاث (إرسال) أقصى كمية ممكنة من الدفق الحراري مقارنة بما يبتعثه أي جسم آخر عند درجة الحرارة نفسها.



التخلف الزمني (F) ومعامل النقص (m):
•	يسمى الفارق الزمني في وصول الموجة الحرارية من السطح الخارجي للعنصر الانشائي إلى سطحه الداخلي بالتخلف الزمني ويقاس بالساعات، بينما تسمى النسبة بين أقصى تغير في درجات حرارة السطح الداخلي للعنصر وأقصى تغير في درجات حرارة سطحه الخارجي خلال (24) ساعة بمعامل النقص
•	تعتمد هاتين القيمتين على نوع المادة أو المواد التي يتكون منها العنصر الإنشائي من حيث الموصلية الحرارية (k) والكثافة والسعة الحرارية النوعية (c) والسماكة (d). كذلك يؤثر موضع العازل الحراري في العنصر الإنشائي في حالة العناصر المعزولة حرارياً على قيمتي التخلف الزمني ومعامل النقص حيث تؤثر هاتين القيمتين سلباً أو إيجاباً على الارتياح الحراري داخل المبنى في فصـل الصيف 
•	
•	الجسور الحرارية (Thermal Bridges):

وتعـرف أيضـا بالجسور البـاردة (Cold Bridges)، وهي أجزاء في المنشأ ذات مقاومة حرارية (Thermal Resistance) منخفضة (فقد حراري عالي) وتكون مجـاورة لأجزاء أخرى ذات مقاومة حرارية أعلى (فقد حراري أقل). وتتعرض سطوح العناصر الإنشائية التي تشغل جسوراً حرارية لخطر تكثف الرطوبة الداخلية عليها لكونها الأشد برودة.

Condensation
•	التكثف (Condensation):

• هو العملية التي يتحول فيها بخار الماء الموجود في الهواء إلى ماء سائل عند انخفاض درجة حرارة الهواء إلى أقل من نقطة الندى حيث يصبح الهواء في حالة إشباع. و يتم التمييز بين حالتين من التكثف:

• (أ)	التكثف السطحي (Surface Condensation):
هو التكثف الذي يحدث على السطوح الظاهرة الباردة داخل المبنى.

•	(ب)	التكثف الجوفي (Interstitial Condensation):
هو التكثف الذي يحدث في جوف العنصر الإنشائي للمبنى أو بين الطبقات التي يتكون منها العنصر الإنشائي. 


مع تحياتي و ارجو ان تستفيد منها و اهلا بك اخي الكريم ..... روان ناصر


----------



## New_Arch (6 أبريل 2007)

شكرا روان على هذه المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم س (6 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمه راجيا ان تتمكنب من ارسال الصور التوضيحيه انا طالب اتخرج هذه السنه هندسه معماريه وعمري 45 سنه


----------



## لندا محمد (9 أبريل 2007)




----------



## روان ناصر (9 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
لا داعي للشكر فهذا من واجبي ...
بالنسبة للصور فانا لم لا اعرف كيفيه ادراجها لكن سارسل لك المصادر و المراجع التي قد استفدت منها على امل ان ترجع لها للاستفادة منها ... اختي لندا ارجو ان يكون الرد قد وصلك ... العفو اخي new_arch هاد اقل شي 

اليك المراجع 
1)الكاتب فاروق عباس حيدر (كتاب تشييد المباني , الجزء الاول و الثاني , توزيع مؤسسه منشأة المعارف بالاسكندرية , 1986) 
2)المهندس عبد اللطيف البقري, كتاب الموسوعه الهندسية لانشاء المباني و المرافق العامة , الطبعه الخامسه , 1994
3)د.روحي الشريف , كتاب المرجع الحديث للمهندس العصري , مطبعه بور سعيد الصناعيه , 1992
كما يمكنك البحث عن طريق الانترنت و لكن للاسف فانا لم احتفظ بالمواقع التي عدت اليها في بحثي 

اعتذر لا اعرف كيفية ادراج الصور و ارجو ان تستفيد من المراجع
مع تحياتي ....روان ناصر


----------



## ابراهيم س (11 أبريل 2007)

مشكوره تحملوني معرفتي بالكمبيوتر ضعيفه حدا اكمل هندسه معماريه بعد انقطاع 25 سنه كنت قد انهيت دبلوم 3 سنوات سنه 1980 واكمل الان ارجو العلم مع الشكر


----------



## روان ناصر (14 أبريل 2007)

موفق يا رب


----------



## ابراهيم س (15 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارجوا المساعده غي بحث عن العماره والمناخ لا يقل عن 8 صفحات و12 صفحه رسومات توضيحيه مستعجل حدا
وبارك الله فيكم 
وان كان موضوع اخر لا مانع


----------



## روان ناصر (15 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخي الكريم عندي موضوع عن العمارة الخضراء لكن البحث باللغه الانجليزية
اذا كان بدك ياه بتمنى الرد و رح ابعته
و الله الموفق ...... روان ناصر


----------



## eng _ marwa (15 أبريل 2007)

بخصوص فراغات المعاقين انا عندي حاجات بس انجليزي مش عربي لو تنفع بلغني و انا ابعتهم


----------



## ابراهيم س (16 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك والله يوفقك
المهندسه روان ارجوا ارساله لعرضه على الدكتور للموافقه عليه علما انه لم يوافق على موضوع العزل ولا على موضوع الفراغات للمعاقين والتصميم المعماري لان كل طالب يجب ان يلقي محاضره لا تقل عن8 صفحات و12 صفحه تفاصيل وصور عن الموضوع
فقد اخذ هذه المواضيع زملاءي وسبقوني انا غلبتك كتير وشكرا


----------



## روان ناصر (17 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم ما في داعي للشكر ابدا فهاد واجبي 
اما عن البحث فبتمنى انو يكون وصلك الرد عليه
بتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## ابراهيم س (17 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخيب العزيزه *****ي هو ibrshsid45***********
I B R S H S I D 4 5 @ Y A H O O , C O M
لا تخافي من الاميل تاعك انتي اختي وعمرك قد عمر ابني ممكن انتي باي جامعه واي بلد 
انا من فلسطين لاوارجوا الارسال للموضوع مع الشكر


----------



## حسام عبدالله (17 أبريل 2007)

جهد رائع يا روان.
كما اتمنى على الاخ ابراهيم ان يعتمد على نفسة ويبحث في الكتب ويبحث عن مراجع جديدة.
المسالة اكبر من مجرد بحث في موضوع محدد حيث يجب على الطالب تعلم كيفية البحث بنفسة وتعلم اساليب الكتابة.
هذة نصيحة للاخ ابراهيم واتمنى ان ياخذها بشكل ايجابي.
مع احترامي وتقديري


----------



## روان ناصر (17 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخي الكيرم ابراهيم ان شاء الله يكون وصلك البحث ... بتمنالك التوفيق
العفو اخي حسام ... هاد واجبي
موفقين باذن الله ... روان


----------



## Rony (17 أبريل 2007)

شكراااااااا روان على المعلومات القيمة ..... يعطيكي ألف عافية


----------



## روان ناصر (19 أبريل 2007)

الله يعافيك روني


----------



## روان ناصر (19 أبريل 2007)

شكرا روني .... الله يعافيك يا رب


----------



## حسن جمعة (10 نوفمبر 2011)

(العمليات الجوية و الحرارية في فتحات مجهزة الستائر) اخزاني واحبتي ممكن احد يساعدني في ايجاد بحث او كتاب عن هذا الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

